# Booter sur une partition Linux d'un DD Externe ?



## azazaz (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si il était possible de booter sur une partition Linux installé sur un DD Externe ?
J'ai un iMAC Core 2 Duo 2GHz (Intel)   .... 
J'ai Une partition Windows et une MAC sur le DD Interne et je voudrais mettre Linux sur le DD Externe relié au MAC en FireWire mais ça va marcher ?


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Avril 2008)

Je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je raconte mais il me semble que la condition est que le bootloader de ton disque dur externe sur lequel Linux est installé doit marcher avec l'EFI.

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais est ce qu'on ne peut pas démarrer ce disque dans parrallel ou vmware ou virtualbox ?


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Avril 2008)

Regarde dans ton bios si tu sais mettre ce disque en démarrage avant ton disque interne, si tu sais il bootera probablement sur linux...


----------



## azazaz (25 Avril 2008)

Oui, j'ai réussi, il boot dessus malgré des problème graphique surement dû au dual screen, mais ça je verrais plus tard.

j'ai un autre problème :
Pour booter sur mon DD Externe, j'ai remarqué, alors que j'appuis sur ALT au démarrage, que j'ai toujours HD MAC et Windows, et que, en choisissant Windows, c'est là où je peux choisir entre Linux ou Windows... (Je choisi d'une manière très laide puisque c'est présenté en Noir/Blanc, un peu comme lorsque l'on peut choisir le Mode Sans Echec pour Windows"
Bref, osef un peu de ça, enfin je crois, mais vaut-il mieux toujours le dire.

Lorsque je choisi de booter sur Windows, j'ai le message comme quoi "hal.dll est manquant ou endommagé". Je crois que c'est à cause de la partition "/boot" de 100Mo que j'ai crée sur le DD Interne (dites nécessaire à Linux pour booter à partir d'un DD Externe). Windows essais de booter (d'après le boot.ini) sur la partition 3, or cela doit être justement la partition de 100Mo.
Donc Windows est sensé booté sur une autre partition... comment savoir son numéro ?
Je suppose que c'est la 4 mais ça n'a pas marché...


Merci de m'aider


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Avril 2008)

Ca fait beaucoup de partitions tout ça 
Je dois avouer que je m'y perds un petit peu...
Sur ton DD interne, tu as OSX uniquement, et sur un externe XP et Ubuntu, c'est bien cela ?
Histoire qu'on s'y retrouve un petit peu...


----------



## azazaz (25 Avril 2008)

J'ai fait le ménage... et ça ne marche pas.
J'installerais XP plus tard... mon DD Externe est en FireWire

J'ai avec rEFIt 3 icônes :
-MAC
-Linux (la partition /boot, soit disant nécessaire) où là je ne peux pas booter (bah oui y'a rien dessus)
-External OS (mon DDE !) mais si je veux booter dessus j'ai un message comme quoi y'a un problème de FirmWare qui amrche pas avec Apple...


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2008)

azazaz a dit:


> -External OS (mon DDE !) mais si je veux booter dessus j'ai un message comme quoi y'a un problème de FirmWare qui amrche pas avec Apple...


Ça doit être parce que ton linux et/ou son bootloader doit marcher avec un BIOS et pas avec l'EFI.


----------



## azazaz (26 Avril 2008)

Linux n'a-t-il pas un système équivalent nommé "GRUB" ?


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2008)

azazaz a dit:


> Linux n'a-t-il pas un système équivalent nommé "GRUB" ?


Nan grub est un bootloader, ça tourner par dessus le BIOS


----------

